# Soviet Movements



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I thought I'd just point out this article to our newer members and the ones who missed it first time around.... http://horology.ru/articles/TZ.htm

Russian tuning fork movements...now theres something I'd like to see







.

I've emailed Mr. Babanin to thank him and ask him about the current status of Raketa. He thinks the "new" watches we see are warehouse finds or are being made from remaining stocks of parts in small workshops, but no definate news







.

He also points out that Poljot use many supplying workshops. I always imagine Poljot as one factory where everything is made but my naivety is exposed again







. Its going to be interesting, or sad, to see what happens when "rationalisation" overtakes Poljot







.

Mr. Babanin intends to pay us a visit and says that we are welcome to use his movement pics.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Ian,

The Ruskys attempted to copy the Accutron 214 but they couldn't find a valve small enough!







Seriously, they did copy the 214 but no-one in the Accutron group has ever seen one. I should imagine that they strugled to make the index wheel and the extremely fine wire used in the coils.

Ian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Valve







? you mean vacuum valve







? Now I'd really like to see one







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cracking link Ian (RK).

Added to favourites.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A good link, and it seems to show that the finish on Russian movements can vary enormously. The trick I guess is finding a watch where you have a look at the movement first, or get some genuine insight. Some of them seemed to show an incabloc system or direct copy. Maybe these are Russian assembled from Swiss parts!??


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

If they're good enough for Frank Mueller they're good for eveyone.


----------

